
From 15 Years of Heroin Addiction to Author, Speaker and PhD - Anniepl
https://www.alustforlife.com/personal-stories/from-15-years-of-heroin-addiction-to-author-speaker-and-phd
======
troydavis
Please stop creating throwaway accounts and re-submitting the same content on
different domains.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
says it well: “Throwaway accounts are ok for sensitive information, but please
don't create accounts routinely. HN is a community—users should have an
identity that others can relate to.”

